# Michael Bush comes to Portland (and I cannot get tickets!)



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

minz said:


> They announced at the bee meeting that MB was coming to Portland Zenger farms so I went home and started looking for it. Finally found it and registration was closed. Not even 10 miles from the house!
> OK I vented.
> Got to admit that the down town group of bee keepers seems to really do an excellent job of putting meetings together. Our meeting down in Clackamas did not even send out emailed meeting notices last month. Too bad their meetings would be a 45 minute drive.



lol go anyways and cry at the gate...............


----------

